# Tactical!



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Have you ever noticed that if a company wants to sell more of something gun related they will paint it black and call it, "Tactical".

Just my observation.

After a few weeks of wearing the same underwear without changing it it becomes, "Tactical". It's black and can be used for a malodorous defense.:smt118


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2006)

*Tactical, schmactical........*

*....it's gonna' get worse....wait 'till the digital camouflaged condoms come out.....:smt082 :smt1099 *


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Dustoff '68 said:


> *....it's gonna' get worse....wait 'till the digital camouflaged condoms come out.....:smt082 :smt1099 *


How will you know it's on?:mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2006)

*Your lady friend should be able to .....*



tnoisaw said:


> How will you know it's on?:mrgreen:


*...tell ya' (there is a lady, isn't there?)*:smt046 :smt082


----------

